# Ling Ling 💕



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Clean baby= picture time ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! Love her!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Wow! Love her!


Thanks Awntie ❤


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so adorable. She looks like a little stuff toy.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

What a Sweet Beautiful Babydoll!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm totally amazed how you always keep your 3 so perfect looking! ❤


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Clean baby= picture time ❤
> View attachment 274957


Picture perfect!!

Lainie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn’t she beautiful.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Beautiful baby!


Thank you Maggie!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> She is so adorable. She looks like a little stuff toy.


I just wrote you a different comment but it didnt post for some reason. Anyway, Thankyou!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I'm totally amazed how you always keep your 3 so perfect looking! ❤


oh..but I don’t. I just take the pictures when they are clean, and that isnt often, lol.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Isn’t she beautiful.


Thanku❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happinesstogo said:


> Picture perfect!!
> 
> Lainie


Thanku Lainie 💕


----------



## CottonCandy (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, she is so beautiful. Love the way she is posing for the pic. I seriously admire you and abella's mom for the effort you all put in maintaining your cute lil babies.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

CottonCandy said:


> Wow, she is so beautiful. Love the way she is posing for the pic. I seriously admire you and abella's mom for the effort you all put in maintaining your cute lil babies.


Thankyou. That’s very kind of you to say!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Seriously, I could look at her all day! Beautiful!!!❤❤❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dstevens said:


> Seriously, I could look at her all day! Beautiful!!!❤❤❤


Awe...thank you so much! ❤


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, I know this is an older thread - but this is the first time I'm seeing it.
Ling-Ling is absolutely Gorgeous! I LOVE her haircut! 
PICTURE PERFECT! 💕 I don't know how you do it - your girls are always so well groomed! & beautiful
🐶🐾🌷


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne, I know this is an older thread - but this is the first time I'm seeing it.
> Ling-Ling is absolutely Gorgeous! I LOVE her haircut!
> PICTURE PERFECT! 💕 I don't know how you do it - your girls are always so well groomed! & beautiful
> 🐶🐾🌷


Thanks Paulann! 
Actually, I loved her coat long but it was sooo dense. It took me 2 1/2 hours just to dry her every week and she literally growled at me the whole time, so not very fun.
This is going to have to do. Besides, she seems much happier without all that hair.


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

She is such a beauty! Is there a name for her haircut? I would love it for when my baby arrives....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beauty! I actually _sighed_ when I saw her photo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

alphagirl said:


> She is such a beauty! Is there a name for her haircut? I would love it for when my baby arrives....


Thankyou. Its called a Korean cut. Very easy to maintain and looks super cute!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> What a beauty! I actually _sighed_ when I saw her photo


Thanks Pat ❤


----------

